# Meditation



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Anyone here regularly meditate? Does it help? Have you tried meditation and it makes DP/DR worse?


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Practising meditation. Helps to calm down the raging thoughts. No effects on dpd, drd.


----------



## Nathanael.A. (Apr 16, 2013)

Before I developed said condition, I think I managed (or almost managed) to get myself into a meditative state (While listening to Calming Native American instrumental music on loop, if u know what kinda music i'm on about). Anyways, these days when I try and meditate, its quite hard, I feel like i'm barely skimming the surface of how 'deep' I could go into it, but either way I still feel its beneficial to me. Something u can try in tandem with attempting to Meditate is watch/ listen an ASMR video; If u dont kno what that is u shud look it up, theres a a good channel on youtube called Gentle whisper ASMR. Not everyone responds or experiences the kind of relaxing sensations the stimuli is meant to bring about, but I think a Majority of people do.

Peace


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

NSFW --


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

There is some preliminary evidence that mindfulness meditation can improve DP for some people for a very short time, but probably not for larger amounts of time, so it's not known how useful it really might be or not.

But meditation has also been known to cause DP. This has been most frequently tied to trancendental meditation, but mindfulness meditation might also do it.


----------



## jivangilad (Feb 8, 2015)

I think it is really a question if you connect to it or not. In mindfulness meditation you usually connect to your body, so it should help with DP.

The idea is to get grounded, in your senses and body. It is the opposite of DP.

The question is really if you connect to it and manage to connect in this way. Otherwise it might be a waste of time, and even maybe harmful.

You may get frustrated, and blame yourself.

I tried years ago to practice mindfulness meditation with no benefit I felt, and even felt it stressed me more, but now I feel it helps. I think a key thing is to connect to the body every time you can.

If you decide to do it, better to take a class, or do audio guided meditations, I think.


----------

